# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African bullfrog noise?

## jjmorton13

Hey All-

I am an owner of several reptiles, and was considering making the African Bullfrog my first amphibian that I have owned for a long time.  However, I am worried about their noise level, especially at night, since my girlfriend and I are both in professional school (Law school for her, Vet school for me.)  If anyone could fill me in on true noise level (since I want a male), and what I should expect, that would be fantastic.  Thanks in advance!

John

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Are you a light sleeper? If you are, you may want to keep your critters in a separate room with thick walls. Ask my wife about out tree frogs and their preference for Juno Reactor albums... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway, this is not a species I have worked with however I believe these are not vocal animals unless they are in breeding conditions. I could be wrong here, but I do not think your Africans will be a noise problem at all.

----------


## jjmorton13

Thanks!  I keep my herps in an upstairs loft in my apartment (the bedroom is downstairs), so as long as it isn't really loud, hopefully it will be ok.  I won't be getting my pixie for a couple more weeks since it will be a Christmas present from my girlfriend over our winter break.  I am really looking forward to setting up his enclosure and adding him to my herp family.  Any other advise is greatly appreciated!

----------


## willtilian

they ar enoisy look at johns car esheet any listen to the calls reminds me of the pond back home in maine just deeper

----------


## jjmorton13

I've read through the care sheet a couple times now to make sure I could adequately house and feed a pixie.  I also listened to the call recording, but it doesn't give a good impression of how loud these frogs are, nor does the care sheet mention how often then call (every night, early in the morning, etc).  I was hoping to get some feedback about it from other owners that have some first or second-hand experience.  Thanks for the info!

----------


## John Clare

They are not loud and rarely call.  Some owners never hear males call.

----------


## John Clare

My male is in my bedroom and has never woken me up.

----------


## jjmorton13

Awesome!  Thanks!

----------


## JeffX

I've heard mine a couple of times.  I actually hear my Fire Belly Toads more than my Pyxie.

----------


## Kurt

I hear my fire-bellies all the time.

----------

